# baby clothes



## pigpen065 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have seen a couple of photos where they have the new babies in things like dog sweaters. Is this safe and comfortable for the newborns if they are with their moms? Our garage where I have set up the "maternity ward" is not the warmest in the world, and we are having another cold snap. I am not worried about the babies that were born already, but any of the babies that come while it is super cold I was thinking I could have a couple three ready just in case?? I have heat lamps, but I just thought a little added warmth would be a good thing for the first week or so? 

Geesh, I am such a newbie!! LOL!! Thanks in advance for any help!! (I also saw at Walmart today where they had a whole bunch of their dog sweaters on clearance.....I could snag some at a decent price!!) And if you have an opinion on what size I should look for? They will be Boer cross babies.........


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sweaters or dog coats are just fine to use. My feeling is that you want those kids to use their energy to grow and not keeping warm. They won't end up needing them for long. I have never had a coat on for more than a few days up to a week at most.


----------



## pigpen065 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks! That is good to know!! That is kind of what I was thinking, but wasn't sure if the mommas would be okay with it. I am used to cows/calves where the mother is constantly licking the calf, so a sweater would prevent that.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

What kind of goats? That does make a difference on what size you'd need too. You can always make your own as well. If you have old sweatshirts laying around that you don't wear anymore, you can cut the sleeves off of those and put those on the babies.
I had to do that with our youngest set of triplets. I made them in the stall after they were born lol
I don't know how others do it, but with the ones I made, I cut the sleeve off, cut extra length off of it, then cut out a hole for the legs to go through.
I looked to see how long it needed to be, folded the longer end over, so it's just in front of the umbilical cord, poked holes through it, ran some twine through them, put them on the baby and pulled the twin so it's not too tight, but will keep the sweater from slipping around too much so it helps keep it from getting pee'd on.
Here's a couple of pics 


















I also have a couple that I made from toddler girl shirts <18mo size>, cut the sleeves off, and fold over and do the same thing with those - don't want the umbilical cord getting covered as it needs air so it can dry out.









Nothing fancy, but they sure worked great on keeping the babies warm. I use fleece shirts, the others just don't seem as warm.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

The end of this month to beginning of March, I shop at all the thrift stores for their sales. I buy up all the baby sweaters, children sweaters, and some adult sweaters for the next year's supply of goat sweaters. I know what sizes I need for my adults and for my kids so that has helped. The first year I did this I just bought some in every size I could find and learned from there. 

I use the sleeves only - cut them at the shoulder seam. Then when it gets cold I cut front feet hole near the wrist end, put it on the goat (wrist end hole is the head front for goat) and while on the goat I cut a U cut on the bottom for the boys to pee.


----------



## pigpen065 (Nov 16, 2012)

These are some great ideas!! Thank you so very much!! I know that we have some sweatshirts around here that can be used for this!! I appreciate it all very much!! The pictures sure did help a lot, too!! This site is so amazing, and I am so so sooooo glad that I found it!!


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I knit sweaters for them the first year I had kids, then i decided to breed for later babies so it wouldn't be so cold (not so much for the goats, but more for my own comfort while sitting there in the barn waiting for kids.)


----------



## pigpen065 (Nov 16, 2012)

I will probably plan a little better in the future, but most of these came to me already bred, so I must deal with it for now!! Next time though......


----------



## hupper124 (Jul 8, 2013)

yea dog coats are totally safe and good. it keeps them warm especially new born babies need them. one thing parent must look for it don't buy coats that has patches on it or something that could hurt baby's soft skin. always buy soft and supple fabric.


----------



## ralphwood (9 mo ago)

That was something I had to do with our newest set of triplets. After they were born, I made them in the stall. I'm not sure how others make it, but I cut the sleeve off, took extra length off of it, and then cut a hole for the legs to go through with the ones I made. Buy baby boy tuxedo online canada 
It does make a difference in terms of the size you'll require. It's also possible to make your own. If you have any old sweatshirts lying around that you no longer wear, cut the sleeves off and put them on the baby.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

This is an old thread from 2013. I haven’t seen the OP on before so they probably don’t get on anymore.


----------

